# This Has Me So Curious.



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Since someone said their b/f was joining SM I'm curious how many people
would be okay with this if it were them? I know how I feel, but just curious
how others would feel. Isn't this fun?









OH NO, this was suppose to be a poll, but I obviously I did it wrong.







Duh!

Ok here are the same questions:

1) Your husband or b/f joined SM, would you be comfortable and still post as usual?

2) Would you stop posting on SM and find another place to hang out?

3) Would you be upset that he is crowding your space?

I didn't want answers on weather he would join or not...

Lets assume he did join...that's the answer I wanted...sorry if you misunderstood
and I hate to be a pain. I changed it to be clearer.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

My boyfriend loves Emma, but I'm not sure if he's interested in all the "mommy" stuff like grooming and food, he's more into the pictures and the cuddles.









Beyond that, I guess I wouldn't _mind_ having him join SM, but I do find that online we communicate differently, and it might lead to misunderstandings when we read one another's posts.. does that make sense?

However- if your man is as into reading about fluffs as you are, by all means, bring him on here!
The more the merrier to me!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep makes sense to me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My husband hates computers. So there is no chance he will join a forum in the near future. He loves to see the pictures of your doggies when I am browsing the forum but that's about IT.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine wouldn't join here...
His hang out is some coaches site, our local high school sports site, and the Kenny Chesney fan club.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Since someone said their b/f was joining SM I'm curious how many people
> would be okay with this if it were them? I know how I feel, but just curious
> how others would feel. Isn't this fun?
> 
> ...


My husband wouldn't join SM, although I have asked him to come over and read some posts from time to time. Coming here is my out time, he has the TV and recliner chair














.
But all in all, NO I really wouldn't want him here fulltime and in my face fulltime














, I like to come here to ESCAPE.
My husband has his interests and I have mine, although we talk and share things with each other, it's also OUR individual time. Every relationship needs space time.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think Jason would ever join SM. When we talk about training, food, and behaviors, he will often say, "What do they say about this on SM?" He thinks of it as a great resource and outlet for Maltese owners.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

My husband can't join bc I am always on the computer. He reads some of the posts that I show him and he looks at all the cute babies on here. I think that if he joined I wouldn't mind too much. I just joined myself so I really can't say. Oh wait, then he would know that I was planning on getting two of those cute carriers I saw on another post. Oh oh,







I take it back, I don't him on here! Just kidding...I think.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sm, is my place to escape, it's one place where I can come and not feel controlled by things I am not able to change. I wouldn't want my husband on here, and he wouldn't want to be on here. We are very different in what we like to do with our time. In the evenings he will play games on the computer and I will sew or watch tv, living in a rv you have to respect one anothers space.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Since someone said their b/f was joining SM I'm curious how many people
> would be okay with this if it were them? I know how I feel, but just curious
> how others would feel. Isn't this fun?
> 
> ...



Ok, NO I DON'T WANT MY HUSBAND HERE ON SM. This is MY out time.
I would feel like #3 crowding my space. I wouldn't leave SM and go else where, and yes I would still post. It will just feel as though I have nothing that is for me. I am a mother, a wife, cleaner, washer, doctor, counselor, etc etc etc. Here I am Me I am BEK.

Is that the answer you wanted?????????????????????????.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My husband thinks I'm nutzzz







He don't wanna hang out with me...
And I don't wanna hang out with him ...







Kidding


Andrea~


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Mine wouldn't join here...
> His hang out is some coaches site, our local high school sports site, and the Kenny Chesney fan club.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't answer correctly the first time.








I wouldn't want my hubby on here.
It is MY "thing"!








If he WAS to join, I would still post, but it wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237140
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now that's what I meant to say









Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I understand the question, it's just hard to answer the way you want because there is no way he *would* join!! I suppose if he did I would feel a little like my space had been invaded--but on the other hand I have him read a lot of stuff here that I think he would be interested in knowing. So I do like him to know something about what I learn here. I like having some men here, like Cary, Scott, of course JOE!! and others.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237126
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you answered perfectly clear. Thank you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My husband isn't interested & wouldn't join.I do show him pics sometimes.My answer is NO,I wouldn't want him to join.This is my hobby.He's bad about [attachment=11059:attachment] & would get banned anyway.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I WOULD BE UPSET HE CROWED MY SPACE


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='bek74' date='Aug 10 2006, 04:00 PM' post='237151']
> My husband wouldn't join SM, although I have asked him to come over and read some posts from time to time. Coming here is my out time, he has the TV and recliner chair
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing how much you and I think alike.











> Sm, is my place to escape, it's one place where I can come and not feel controlled by things I am not able to change. I wouldn't want my husband on here, and he wouldn't want to be on here. We are very different in what we like to do with our time. In the evenings he will play games on the computer and I will sew or watch tv, living in a rv you have to respect one anothers space.[/B]



Thank you Paula, that's all I wanted to know, that's all I was asking.











> My husband thinks I'm nutzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237140
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now were getting somewhere...Thanks!



> My husband isn't interested & wouldn't join.I do show him pics sometimes.My answer is NO,I wouldn't want him to join.This is my hobby.He's bad about [attachment=11059:attachment] & would get banned anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks!











> I WOULD BE UPSET HE CROWED MY SPACE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I would also, but I just "HAD" to know if anyone else
felt that way. Like I said...just curious.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dede and Chloe from down under</span>
<div align="left">


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> My husband isn't interested & wouldn't join.I do show him pics sometimes.My answer is NO,I wouldn't want him to join.This is my hobby.He's bad about [attachment=11059:attachment] & would get banned anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a potty mouth?


















> Dede and Chloe from down under</span>



<div align="left"> 
[/B][/QUOTE]



























> I understand the question, it's just hard to answer the way you want because there is no way he *would* join!! I suppose if he did I would feel a little like my space had been invaded--but on the other hand I have him read a lot of stuff here that I think he would be interested in knowing. So I do like him to know something about what I learn here. I like having some men here, like Cary, Scott, of course JOE!! and others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Please let me clarify!* I love having *Men* on here, that's not what
my question was about. I just wouldn't want to have my husband invade my
space. That's all I was saying. Everybody needs their own place to go to and 
do something they enjoy without someone breathing down their necks.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

EDIT: Ok maybe I overreacted. But to me it really seems like I was being targeted about this. I just thought it would be fun so share another hobby/interest together. As I work a lot and we don't get a lot of time to spend with each other doing things we both like to do.

So sorry that I overreacted but I'm one of those people who just want everyone to like me. Not that I need to be the center of attention. I just get worried that I'm not a good person when I'm not everyones best friend. Though I no that no matter what there are going to be people that hate me here. SORRY!







I wuv u guys. [/B][/size]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

[


> I understand the question, it's just hard to answer the way you want because there is no way he *would* join!! I suppose if he did I would feel a little like my space had been invaded--but on the other hand I have him read a lot of stuff here that I think he would be interested in knowing. So I do like him to know something about what I learn here. I like having some men here, like Cary, Scott, of course JOE!! and others.



*Please let me clarify!* I love having *Men* on here, that's not what
my question was about. I just wouldn't want to have my husband invade my
space. That's all I was saying. Everybody needs their own place to go to and 
do something they enjoy without someone breathing down their necks.







[/QUOTE] 

No need to clarify! I just wanted them to know I like them!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237317
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK we have it all straight now. Goodnight!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'm sorry I took it wrong. This is a place where people read text and you don't really know what the person is really thinking. Because its hard to gather emotions from reading someones text. Sorry!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> QUOTE(mikeysmom @ Aug 11 2006, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=237327


<div class='quotemain'>


> Ok I'm sorry I took it wrong. This is a place where people read text and you don't really know what the person is really thinking. Because its hard to gather emotions from reading someones text. Sorry!
> [/B]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

If he did but i know he would'nt it would be number 3 for me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237327
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Susan,
Are you nutz???







We love you and I love you, you are the cutest thing to hit SM.. I know it's hard with this friggin computer sometimes to understand what someone is typing, I myself have typed things and people take it the wrong way. And then I'm like "HUH" I didn't mean it that way" Don't worry about people liking you, just be kind and considerate to all and if someone don't like you well then it's their lose not yours.Girl , don't care what anyone else thinks just be you and I have to say I love the you, you are







I know I'm nutz...XOXOX Andrea~


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I would have some major issues to look at if I had a husband or B/F
















But if my wife was on here, that would be cool with me. She is my best friend and I welcome her anywhere and everywhere with the most open of arms.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

1) Your husband or b/f joined SM, would you be comfortable and still post as usual? I would not mind him joining and would post as usual


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Wow, I would have some major issues to look at if I had a husband or B/F
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I guess you would have some major issues if your husband or b/f
were on here with you.







Thanks for taking the time to 
answer this and your answer is a prime example of how men are so
different then women. My husband is also my best friend and I wouldn't
trade him for anything in the world, but that doesn't mean that I want
him involved with every single thing I do. I need space as do a lot of
people/women.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm single, so I will have to think back on my ex-husband. And, I must say, I wouldn't mind at all if he were to join SM, as long he didn't tell anyone we were related









Now, if I were to have a "special someone" in my life, you bet he could join. Wouldn't bother me a bit. I would still post as usual, and it would give us something to talk about, other than work.

On the other hand, my future "special someone" may end up to be quite annoying. I would simply PM Joe, and have him BANNED
















Any way I look at it, I would post as usual
















So my answer is #1


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, *IF *he wanted to join I would not mind as long as he does it from his own computer.
And I would still post and I would not be upset.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It would stink if my husband joined then I couldn't call him "Numb/Nuts"
















he would kill me if he knew I called him that..










Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='3Maltmom' date='Aug 11 2006, 07:25 AM' post='237390']
> I'm single, so I will have to think back on my ex-husband. And, I must say, I wouldn't mind at all if he were to join SM, as long he didn't tell anyone we were related
> 
> 
> ...




























> Ok, *IF *he wanted to join I would not mind as long as he does it from his own computer.
> And I would still post and I would not be upset.[/B]



You're a good woman Jane!


















> It would stink if my husband joined then I couldn't call him "Numb/Nuts"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I can just hear you talking to your hubby.







Poor guy!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

1- yes
2- no
3- no

I tell my husband stuff all the time about sm (since I spend so much time on it).
Besides I don't want him to think it's S & M





















I think that's what it's called.
I know at first he used to get on and read stuff, but he would never post. 

Husbands, boyfriends, significant other, it's all ok with me










Thanks


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='barb' date='Aug 11 2006, 07:37 AM' post='237401']
> 
> Besides I don't want him to think it's S & M
> 
> ...


This thread has turned out so funny!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 1- yes
> 2- no
> 3- no
> 
> ...



















That's how I came across this site. I was googling S & M.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237401
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first this was me














Now I get it






























S&M right










Andrea~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he said he wouldn't have to join, as he uses my account to browse once in a while.









i don't mind one bit. i think it's wonderful that he is interested in my interests. i have also been known to browse his favorite sites to see what he is interested in as well (that's how i knew about the golf clubs he wanted).








but he knew i went there to check things out before hand. i would never do anything behind his back (but my motive wasn't as i said it was due to the surprise factor! LOL)

*but if he DID join*.....heck.....the more the merrier. 

he said he would consider joining if he had a maltese that loved him as much as massimo loves me.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first this was me














Now I get it






























S&M right










Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]




































[/B][/QUOTE]


Can't stand it!


----------

